

Life360′s Family Safety App Embraces The Check-In, Then Surges - amduser29
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/20/life360s-family-safety-app-embraces-the-check-in-then-surges/

======
amduser29
I should also add that we are currently hiring mobile and PHP developers. Any
one who would like to join a quickly expanding pre Series A company as a lead
developer, please contact me: alex@life360.com

